# Milder Chicken Wing Sauces?



## Cooking4Fun (Jan 10, 2021)

Traditionally Buffalo wing sauce is like a Cayenne pepper sauce mixed with butter (or margarine if a restaurant wants to save money). Are there other more healthy ideas for making wing sauce more mild? What else can be used?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 10, 2021)

You can use any sauce you want; taco, barbecue, Korean barbecue, Makoto Yum Yum, sweet chili, even spaghetti. But if you don't use Terresa Bellissimo's original hot sauce recipe, you can't call them Buffalo Wings. Well, you can, but you would be wrong!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 10, 2021)

Since cayenne has little flavor, and is used mainly for heat, you can omit the cayenne - maybe use some mild paprika as a replacement, to give some flavor and color.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 10, 2021)

Okay, here are Terresa Bellissimo's original recipes for both the Buffalo Wing sauce and the Blue cheese CELERY dip. Be sure to use Frank's original Red Hot Sauce and Treasure Cave bleu cheese crumbles. Accept no substitutes!

*Original Anchor Bar Buffalo Wings*​_Ingredients:_ 

2 dozen chicken wings, separated at the joints, tips reserved
¼ lb butter
1 cup Frank's Original Red Hot Sauce (I put that **** on everything!)
2 Tbs white vinegar
2 Tbs granulated sugar
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion salt

_Directions:_

Preheat the oven to 250F.

Bake the wings in a 250F oven for 15 minutes, then deep fry in vegetable oil to the desired texture (soft or crispy). 

Melt the butter in a medium sauce pan over low heat and add the hot sauce and vinegar. Stir in the sugar until it dissolves. Whisk the cayenne pepper, chili powder, garlic powder and onion salt into the sauce until incorporated. 

Simmer the sauce, covered, over low heat for 20 minutes (it is wise to NOT inhale the fumes!). Pour the sauce into large sealable storage bowl, add the chicken wings, seal the bowl, and shake it until the wings are completely coated. Be sure to wash the bowl thoroughly immediately after removing the wings or it will forever have an orange tint to it.

*Original Anchor Bar Bleu Cheese Dip​*_Ingredients:_

1 cup mayonnaise 
1 cup sour cream 
juice of one lemon 
2 cloves of garlic, pressed
5oz cup Treasure Cave all natural bleu cheese crumbles

_Instructions:_

Combine the mayonnaise and sour cream, add the lemon juice and garlic and mix well. Add the bleu cheese crumbles and stir until combined.  

Serve chilled, with celery sticks.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 11, 2021)

Just change the butter to hot sauce ratio for less hot wings.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2021)

Here are a bunch. 
https://www.delish.com/cooking/g25808361/wing-sauce-recipes/


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 11, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Here are a bunch.
> https://www.delish.com/cooking/g25808361/wing-sauce-recipes/



Ranch dressing for 'classic' Buffalo wings? Someone slap that woman!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Ranch dressing for 'classic' Buffalo wings? Someone slap that woman!


He said he was looking for milder wing sauces, not Buffalo wing sauces.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 11, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Ranch dressing for 'classic' Buffalo wings? Someone slap that woman!


Which is more important to a person. "Authentic"? Or something they enjoy to eat. Just sayin'...







runs and hides...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Which is more important to a person. "Authentic"? Or something they enjoy to eat. Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hide! Stand up and speak your truth!


----------



## Cooking4Fun (Jan 12, 2021)

Just looking for butter/margerine alternative that is healthier. I can add flavor depth later.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 12, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Which is more important to a person. "Authentic"? Or something they enjoy to eat. Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> runs and hides...


The recipe is titled "Authentic Buffalo Wings" and the picture shows someone dipping their wing into ranch dressing. Although you are not supposed to dip the wings into the dip, the dip MUST be bleu cheese, not ranch or it is NOT AUTHENTIC!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 12, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Which is more important to a person. "Authentic"? Or something they enjoy to eat. Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> runs and hides...


The recipe is titled "Classic Wing Sauce" If you want the classic, this is your guy, and the picture shows someone dipping their wing into ranch dressing. Although you are not supposed to dip the wings into anything (the dip is for the celery), the dip MUST be bleu cheese, not ranch or it is NOT CLASSIC! If someone slaps a Bibigo BBQ Sauce label on a bottle of Heinz ketchup, does that make it classic Korean barbecue sauce?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 12, 2021)

Blech Cheese never darkens my pallet, SLoB. To me, it tastes like my memory of our son's sports bag after football or wrestling or track. [emoji1785] If I ever make wings, I'll be sure to call them Oven Baked Wings with Tasty Sauce.





Cooking4Fun said:


> Just looking for butter/margerine alternative that is healthier. I can add flavor depth later.


It's probably butter or nothing if you want something like the Frank's sauce recipe. Oils would probably be too thin, and a thicker substitute like cocoa butter might overpower the sauce. We rarely have wings. When we do I pick up either bbq style or teriyaki style from the butcher anyway.


----------



## kb0000 (Jan 13, 2021)

First, its a great question  because the number of “heat” sensitive nerves in the tongue varies by a factor of 1,000  across individuals.  Consequently,  the “heat” experienced by any two people will  be remarkably different.  The most important consequence of this is that any recipe or restaurant that automatically adds “heat” to their fodd is a culinary incompetent.   The only proper way to add heat is with some kind of hot sauce on the table and none from the kitchen.   


 We prefer the way authentic Chinese restaurants do it.  Kung Pau chicken comes out of the kitchen with no heat.  Instead, there is a little jar on the table  full of flakes of  the hot peppers the Chinese use covered with oil.  The diner then adds his preferred level of heat from the  jar to the dish, stirs it in and eats.   We are very heat sensitive.  For Kung Pau,  we add 1/8 teaspoon of the oil-- no pepper flakes allowed--    and that is, for us, neutron bomb heat.  We NEVER order Kung Pau in a restaurant because the idiots don’t know how to cook Chinese food.  The incompetent chef adds  peppers in the kitchen.


 The advantage of using Chinese hot pepper oil as desired is that it dilutes easier than does stuff like Tabasco Sauce.  By adding oil with heat to the dish, the hot oil quickly diffuses the heat through the oil used to cook the dish.  


 However you choose to do it. The basic principle is dilute the heat source.  You may have to mix Tabasco etc with  water, but dilute and dilute until you get to where you like it.  


 Having sampled restaurant disaster Kung Pau on both coasts and in the Southwest,  SW heat is dialed up from what is done on the coast.  This is probably the result of the pernicious influence of Tex-Mex  cooking.


----------



## kb0000 (Jan 13, 2021)

You might start by asking yourself why you want to ruin a perfectly good piece of meat by adding “heat”  in the first place.   Apparently, the tongue has taste buds,  nerves which, along with the nose,  determine the  flavor of what we eat.  The “heat” sensitive nerves in the tongue are not involved in tasting, they only do “heat”.  Why, then did evolution equip the tongue with two sets of nerves that react to food,  taste & heat?  There is a chemcal that causes the “heat”  experience.  I think it called curcumin, and cayenne pepper is an almost pure example of it.  This chemical does two things--  in moderation, it kills bacteria.  Bacteria cause food poisoning.  Bacteria cause meat to go rancid--  our nose is very sensitive to the stink of rancid meat because that smell means it is loaded with food poison bacteria.  Up to a point, the “heat” in peppers kills bacteria, so before refrigeration, adding pepper to meat kept it from spoiling for a few more days.  When meat was expensive or hard to get,  peppers had a real economic, health, and evolutionary value,  but only up to point.  Putting it another way, “heat” kills living things.  A little added heat is good because it kills bacteria but too much heat is bad because it will kill the lining of your mouth and throat.  Don’t want that, so evolution gave us a good-bad  physiological response to heat--  its good up to a point, then its bad.   Unfortunately evolution never found the  proper balance-- refrigeration made the evolution of heat irrelevant, leaving us in the pickle I described in an earlier post how much “heat” is enough?  With refrigeration, the answer is none at all.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2021)

kb0000, I think you will find that a lot of us disagree with a great deal of what you wrote about hot food.

The chemical responsible for heat in chili peppers is capsaicin. Curcumin is a component of turmeric.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 13, 2021)

taxlady said:


> kb0000, I think you will find that a lot of us disagree with a great deal of what you wrote about hot food.
> 
> The chemical responsible for heat in chili peppers is capsaicin. Curcumin is a component of turmeric.



100 percent.

Another, imo more important, reason for adding heat to food is because people like the sensation. So much so that eating it triggers a release of serotonin in the brain - the pleasure chemical. And peppers offer more than just heat - they add sweet, grassy, nutty, etc., flavors depending on the variety and state (fresh, roasted, dried, etc.). They're quite versatile.

I just started reading a book called "Nose Dive: A Field Guide to the World's Smells," by Harold McGee, author of "On Food and Cooking." Aromas are a very large part of our perception of taste - the brain combines sensations from the tongue and the nose to create flavor. So there are several reasons to include chiles and other peppers in our cuisines.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 13, 2021)

Btw, China is a very large country with different regional cuisines. This is one way Chinese people in China make spicy food. 
https://youtu.be/EdeM98k3uNo


----------



## Cooking4Fun (Jan 13, 2021)

Less hot was the goal. But I was hoping non dairy more healthy liquid to cut the hot sauce down with.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2021)

Lemon juice tends to cut the heat of chili peppers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 14, 2021)

Cooking4Fun said:


> Less hot was the goal. But I was hoping non dairy more healthy liquid to cut the hot sauce down with.


Did you look at the link to the list of wing sauces I posted? You can use barbecue sauce, lemon-pepper sauce, garlic-Parmesan sauce, a vinaigrette... There are all sorts of options.

Btw, don't get too hung up on the fat. Whether it's butter, oil, mayo or whatever, a certain amount is necessary for the body to break down and absorb fat-soluble vitamins. It also contributes to satiety - the feeling of satisfaction you get from having a good meal. This helps prevent overeating. Enjoy your food [emoji2]


----------



## msmofet (Jan 14, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Did you look at the link to the list of wing sauces I posted? You can use barbecue sauce, lemon-pepper sauce, garlic-Parmesan sauce, a vinaigrette... There are all sorts of options.
> 
> Btw, don't get too hung up on the fat. Whether it's butter, oil, mayo or whatever, a certain amount is necessary for the body to break down and absorb fat-soluble vitamins. It also contributes to satiety - the feeling of satisfaction you get from having a good meal. This helps prevent overeating. Enjoy your food [emoji2]


+1 I agree enjoy your meal.


----------



## kb0000 (Feb 8, 2021)

A recent medical study suggests that eating "heat" increases the death rate:
Lindell Bromham, Alexander Skeels, Hilde Schneemann, Russell Dinnage, Xia Hua. *There is little evidence that spicy food in hot countries is an adaptation to reducing infection risk*. _Nature Human Behaviour_, 2021; DOI: 10.1038/s41562-020-01039-8


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 8, 2021)

Cooking4Fun said:


> Less hot was the goal. But I was hoping non dairy more healthy liquid to cut the hot sauce down with.



Well, you can't get any less dairy than margarine. It is Crisco with yellow dye #5 added for colour. Coconut oil is a solid at room temperature and has very little flavour of its own, which will be overpowered by the hot sauce. You can make your own '*vegan butter*' to replace the butter in the original recipe. But like Mikey's brothers said in the Life commercial, "I'm not gonna try it. You try it!"


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2021)

kb0000 said:


> A recent medical study suggests that eating "heat" increases the death rate:
> Lindell Bromham, Alexander Skeels, Hilde Schneemann, Russell Dinnage, Xia Hua. *There is little evidence that spicy food in hot countries is an adaptation to reducing infection risk*. _Nature Human Behaviour_, 2021; DOI: 10.1038/s41562-020-01039-8


It's says spicy foods don't decrease infection risk. It has nothing to do with the death rate.
This article has a fuller explanation of the study. 
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2021/02/210204120108.htm


----------



## kb0000 (Feb 9, 2021)

Like Got Garlic, I read  https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2021/02/210204120108.htm.  Then I went to the original academic article, and there is evidence of greater mortality.  Had Got Garlic  argued the evidence that capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) kills people  is  very weak, I would agree, but that’s not what Got Garlic claimed.  Got Garlic mistakenly claimed there was no evidence than capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers)  kills people, but there is.  


 Got Garlic’s summary of the findings of the  article is correct, but wrong because the article is wrong.   The article states that its purpose is to test the Darwinian  hypothesis that capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) are concentrated in hot climates because heat spoils meat and capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) retard meat spoilage, but the article fails to do that because the Darwinian hypothesis applies to  per-refrigeration,  but the article looks at current  (refrigerated) meat storage,  and when you refrigerate meat, it reduces spoilage,  just like capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) did before refrigeration.  


 Supporting the Darwinian hypothesis on capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) is the fact that capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) do  not affect the nerves that “taste” food--  taste buds and olfactory nerves.  Capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) active the nerve that detects pain.      When you eat capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers), your body  tells you to stop it; you are doing harm, and death is the final harm.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2021)

kb0000 said:


> Like Got Garlic, I read  https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2021/02/210204120108.htm.  Then I went to the original academic article, and there is evidence of greater mortality.  Had Got Garlic  argued the evidence that capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) kills people  is  very weak, I would agree, but that’s not what Got Garlic claimed.  Got Garlic mistakenly claimed there was no evidence than capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers)  kills people, but there is.


Did you buy the article? The link you provided only shows the abstract. Or if you have a link that doesn't go to a paywall, I'd like to see it. Btw, you can address me directly. 



> Got Garlic’s summary of the findings of the article is correct, but wrong because the article is wrong. The article states that its purpose is to test the Darwinian  hypothesis that capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) are concentrated in hot climates because heat spoils meat and capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) retard meat spoilage, but the article fails to do that because the Darwinian hypothesis applies to  per-refrigeration,  but the article looks at current  (refrigerated) meat storage,  and when you refrigerate meat, it reduces spoilage,  just like capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) did before refrigeration.


And this is all irrelevant to the claim you're making: that it shows that eating a lot of hot peppers increases the death rate. 

You should inform the people in India, Thailand, the Caribbean and elsewhere where hot peppers are a large part of the diet. 



> Supporting the Darwinian hypothesis on capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) is the fact that capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) do  not affect the nerves that “taste” food--  taste buds and olfactory nerves. Capsaicin containing foods  (hot chili peppers) active the nerve that detects pain. When you eat capsaicin containing foods (hot chili peppers), your body tells you to stop it; *you are doing harm, and death is the final harm.*


That conclusion is not supported by the article you cited. You provided it yourself, with no evidence or explanation.


----------

